# What is the apple juice for in smoking ribs?



## johncoby (Feb 14, 2009)

I have see the 3-2-1 method of cooking ribs. It calls to splash the ribs with apple juice and wrap with foil for 2 hours.

What does the apple juice do? Can I use other juices?


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 14, 2009)

The apple juice is the moisture the ribs will use to kinda baste themselves while in the foil. I think you could use a different juice but you may get a different flavor with it


----------



## ronp (Feb 14, 2009)

What Jerry said.

It is called braising.

http://www.reluctantgourmet.com/braising.htm


----------



## bassman (Feb 14, 2009)

Cranberry might be good.  Think I'll try that next time.


----------



## diesel fanatic (Feb 14, 2009)

I use 2 parts apple juice to 1 part beer. Put in the fridge over night, with onion slices, smashed garlic cloves, whole jalapenos, and black peppercorns to soak. Next day when I smoke then foil, use to braise. 
After they're done, drain the juices from the foil, and mix in to my BBQ sauce. 
*DON'T WASTE THE JUICE!!!!! *Especially after pulling apart a butt. Mix the juice with vinegar from pickled jalapenos, and use as a finishing sauce for pulled pork.


----------



## graybeard (Feb 14, 2009)

Apple juice to pork is like cake is to ice cream! Apple juice really compliments the Pork flavor.

beard


----------



## desertlites (Feb 14, 2009)

with this apple juice smoke-it's time to play-smokin is fun


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 14, 2009)

I've used apple, cherry and orange all with good success, and different effect! It's good to experiment, I usually play with only one variable at a time though, to try to keep track of the results.


----------



## nomorecoop (Feb 14, 2009)

Apple juice & Jack Daniels works great!

So does apple juice & Jim Beam!!


----------



## flash (Feb 14, 2009)

And apple juice and Makers Mark


----------



## earache_my_eye (Feb 14, 2009)

Or apple juice and Captain Morgan......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Guinness Draught is very interesting with brisket, too...


----------



## smoking gun (Feb 14, 2009)

I knew there _had to be something_ Jack Daniels was good for.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll save the beam for drinking.


----------



## smokin_tarheel (Feb 14, 2009)

I like apple juice and rum. If I don't have rum I use beer.


----------



## alx (Feb 14, 2009)

I spritz with apple juice when ribs sweat, as well as braise.If you like sticky sweet add honey and sugar to foil pouch.


----------



## nomorecoop (Feb 14, 2009)

You & me both.  People keep giving me fifths of JD as gifts (cause I like to drink).  Little do they know that most of the JD goes to spritzing meat.

Can't beat Jim Beam for drinking.  Course Early Times & coke is my fav.


----------



## mikeh (Feb 15, 2009)

The last time I smoked ribs, I used a combination of Dr Pepper, apple juice, rum, and some apple cide vinegar for my braising fluid and it came out great.  I had read about the Dr Pepper on here awhile back and decided to try it.  

mike


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 15, 2009)

I like using Pineapple Orange Juice.


----------

